
Support the FSF: Help us stop Restricted Boot - cooldeal
http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/2012-appeal
======
venomsnake
I totally agree. First unlock the bootloader of the iDevices and some Androids
and then we can talk ... it is hypocritical to rage against windows machines
and leave phone and tablet vendors have its ways.

